# Progesterone, IBS/IBD, & D



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

I was given an Rx for Progesterone (2.5 mg) to help with symptoms from Endometriosis. After the first little white pill I had crazy D within 12 hours, things settled down until 8 hours after the second pill, D again. I'm not taking anymore and will call my doctor tomorrow. Anybody else have any other meds. they've taken for Endo. pain with good success?


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I don't, but I can empathize with the progesterone and D. Progesterone gives me horrific D attacks







Hope you find something!


----------

